# 𝗙𝗲𝗺𝗮𝗹𝗲 𝗟𝗲𝗱 𝗥𝗲𝗹𝗮𝘁𝗶𝗼𝗻𝘀𝗵𝗶𝗽: 𝗛𝗼𝘄 𝗦𝘁𝗿𝗼𝗻𝗴 𝗪𝗼𝗺𝗲𝗻 𝗞𝗲𝗲𝗽 𝗖𝗼𝗻𝘁𝗿𝗼𝗹



## FreeKekistan

beth x said:


> What case are you on about?
> 
> Did you actually read the post you are making a case about? If you did you missed my point completely.


The gender pay gap is a lie. It is a gender EARNINGS gap. Which is different. Because men and women are willing to do different jobs at different rates and should therefore have different earnings. That's what I was on about.


----------



## beth x

FreeKekistan said:


> The gender pay gap is a lie. It is a gender EARNINGS gap. Which is different. Because men and women are willing to do different jobs at different rates and should therefore have different earnings. That's what I was on about.


So you never read the rest of the Guardian article (which is related to wages in UK and is 6 years old - things are much worse since then). Also you never read how the Aus Govt gender wage gap site got its numbers then? You also just completely missed out the part where I mentioned I didn't want to talk about it either? It was a passing comment to say that resources are more important in relationships than manipulation or control rather than some new radical notion that the existence of the wage gap, but I suppose you're way back there, still trying to gaslight it doesn't exist.


----------



## FreeKekistan

beth x said:


> So you never read the rest of the Guardian article (which is related to wages in UK and is 6 years old - things are much worse since then). Also you never read how the Aus Govt gender wage gap site got its numbers then? You also just completely missed out the part where I mentioned I didn't want to talk about it either? It was a passing comment to say that resources are more important in relationships than manipulation or control rather than some new radical notion that the existence of the wage gap, but I suppose you're way back there, still trying to gaslight it doesn't exist.


I was talking about the link and the idea of gender pay gap. Which don't real. That's the thing I was pointing out and it wasn't even to purposely target you or your entire post. My beef was with the idea of pay gap. And that alone.

And no, I won't engage with the guardian articles, but that is from another reason.


----------



## beth x

FreeKekistan said:


> I was talking about the link and the idea of gender pay gap. Which don't real. That's the thing I was pointing out and it wasn't even to purposely target you or your entire post. My beef was with the idea of pay gap. And that alone.
> 
> And no, I won't engage with the guardian articles, but that is from another reason.


So next time when you aren't actually targetting my entire post perhaps, I don't know, not quote me, make your own thread instead of arguing in someone else's blog, maybe. 
If you won't engage with Guardian articles then why use them as proof that gender gap isn't real? You realise that it was your article I was looking at where it said that women in their 20s marginally get more pay - yet for the rest of their lives are drastically lower kinda exactly proving the point that there's a wage gap for women 30 and over.


----------



## FreeKekistan

beth x said:


> So next time when you aren't actually targetting my entire post perhaps, I don't know, not quote me, make your own thread instead of arguing in someone else's blog, maybe.
> If you won't engage with Guardian articles then why use them as proof that gender gap isn't real? You realise that it was your article I was looking at where it said that women in their 20s marginally get more pay - yet for the rest of their lives are drastically lower kinda exactly proving the point that there's a wage gap for women 30 and over.


Funny enough, women actually want to have kids around that age and not live a barren wine sipping life after 20 and will drop out of the workforce for a few years to get a family. You might see it as a loss if you only look at the money part. If you value only money, yes, it is a financial negative situation.

Women that do want kids don't see that as a negative. I can post a ton of articles of women that say they rather quit their job after having kids if they had to choose. But those would be married women.

You might see the negative part of not making as much money as a man, but the reality is that even if they would have stayed in the workforce the same as a man, they would still earn less in the end. But not for the reason feminists will tell you. Men are more likely to work overtime, stay late, work weekends, take harder tasks and projects and so on. The fact that there are more men at the top as CEO isn't a plot of the patriarchy. It's the biological difference between men and women. Women like more time off, men not as much. Men save more than women. Men spend less than women. In the end men do tend to have more wealth because of behavior. And the solution isn't to pay men less and women more. The solution is to let the genders do their thing. Because men and women are already equal and the gender pay gap is a leftist GRIFT.


----------



## beth x

FreeKekistan said:


> Funny enough, women actually want to have kids around that age and not live a barren wine sipping life after 20 and will drop out of the workforce for a few years to get a family. You might see it as a loss if you only look at the money part. If you value only money, yes, it is a financial negative situation.
> 
> Women that do want kids don't see that as a negative. I can post a ton of articles of women that say they rather quit their job after having kids if they had to choose. But those would be married women.
> 
> You might see the negative part of not making as much money as a man, but the reality is that even if they would have stayed in the workforce the same as a man, they would still earn less in the end. But not for the reason feminists will tell you. Men are more likely to work overtime, stay late, work weekends, take harder tasks and projects and so on. The fact that there are more men at the top as CEO isn't a plot of the patriarchy. It's the biological difference between men and women. Women like more time off, men not as much. Men save more than women. Men spend less than women. In the end men do tend to have more wealth because of behavior. And the solution isn't to pay men less and women more. The solution is to let the genders do their thing. Because men and women are already equal and the gender pay gap is a leftist GRIFT.


So you did want to troll me for an argument after all? I'm sorry but I cbf going this kind of adventure when you can't even get the first premise right, you just move onto the next and the next.


----------



## FreeKekistan

beth x said:


> So you did want to troll me for an argument after all? I'm sorry but I cbf going this kind of adventure when you can't even get the first premise right, you just move onto the next and the next.


No. All this time I was calling the wage gap a myth. A leftist grift because it don't real.


----------



## ESFJMouse

If people are interested in submissive/lead relationships I am happy for them. My own issue with this is that I want someone who regularly exercises their strength in the world, and I don't think this relationship supports that . The way I see it life is hard. There are many challenges, and I want someone who I know could make wise, intelligent decisions in difficult situations, and you can't excel at that if you are being lead. This goes both ways. Men and women need to both be prepared to be the breadwinner...anything can happen. Both need practice making big decisions, financial decisions, family choices etc. etc. At the end of the day isn't it a partnership? Hence, you both have to bring something to the table with equal effort. It will never be 50/50 that is impossible, some years it will be 80/20, some years it will be 30/70 but you need to know the person you are with has the strength to care for you if need be, or better yet has the strength to fight for your best interests should you be unable to. In order to do that you need practice.


----------



## Laughmore

As an INFP-4sp man, I feel both embarrassed and misrepresented by history in general >.< It seems natural to me that extroverts are usually initiators. Introverts gotta spend a little more energy to share that "load." This selection of roles (led and followed) based on gender is um... Not sure if I like any version of it. I sympathize with the justice seeking tone of the article, though I highly doubt it as any kind of solution. I don't have answers, just stating some discomfort.


----------



## Ace Of Forests

Laughmore said:


> As an INFP-4sp man, I feel both embarrassed and misrepresented by history in general >.< It seems natural to me that extroverts are usually initiators. Introverts gotta spend a little more energy to share that "load." This selection of roles (led and followed) based on gender is um... Not sure if I like any version of it. I sympathize with the justice seeking tone of the article, though I highly doubt it as any kind of solution. I don't have answers, just stating some discomfort.


In modern day, gender honestly isn't a huge factor anymore. The main thing I would remind people who want to be 'selected' is to remember that being in that role doesn't mean you can be lazy about self-care. That was a hard lesson for my INFP sister, it's easy to get caught up in the romance aspect of it and forget that you need to have attractive habits to be considered as a partner. All it takes is something simple that they might not even tell you straight up, like good mouth hygiene. Especially since introverts are the majority at this point, so the 'initiators' have more to choose from and an easier time 'seeing more of the field'.


----------



## Glittris

I would never settle in that FLR, I would drive those dominant women away, I strive for "power balance" especially based from my two contradictionary positions..., but after all, it is about who dominates who in the bed, right? 

First: I totally f**ing love spicy and bratty tomboys who knows who they are and are totally determined to conquer the world..., someone who does not even care for anyone's other feelings and just goes out there and robs and plunders..., go out there and do not come home without a big steak!... ^w^ *theehee

Second: Welcome..., as you might already know, I am the Architect.... this is my little office of responsibilities..., I do not give a f*** if you are the female version of Genghis Khan in this little house..., and I do not care the single bit about your attitude, because..., the only thing that changes my mind is... "logic" and "reason" and that is manifested in, hopefully, good "argumentation" especially at the dinner table...

My style of leadership will make any ExTJ-tomboys go crazy and leave, ExTP-tomboys will stay a while longer, but will also leave... No wonder I always love ExFP-tomboys. <3


----------

